# Frag swap at Mezz lounge!!!



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Hey everyone! Salty23 and I were thinking of setting up a frag swap at a friend's lounge towards the end of this month 

The location would be at the newly relaunged Mezz Lounge located upstairs of Badminton Vancouver (yup, that big badminton place you see driving south on Knight st. bridge - http://goo.gl/maps/9PkXu):










Cheap beers + Coral frags = Reefer Good Times!

Time frame is subject to adjustment, but we were thinking Feb 23rd (Saturday) afternoon. Everyone is welcome to come/plan/offer suggestions to help make this event super fun and successful.

What say y'all?

Here's a preview of some stuffs (Thomas, please feel free to add your input man )




























Etc


----------



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

No one has replied to this but I think it's a great idea...too bad I won't be around for it (away on vacation) but maybe I can catch the next one. Sourcing frags seems to be so difficult--hard to find what I want especially in Zoas/Palys so a swap sounds good. My only concern would be that you can't see the polyps open but not sure how people would "package' them prior to swapping...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm going but I think the date has now been switched to March 1 to accommodate more people. It sounds like it'll be a great event. Prizes, frags, sushi, drinks, and fishy friends. What more could we ask for???


----------



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll still miss it as I'm not back until March 15th 
I will just have to find other ways to source the softies I want. Maybe I should post some Looking For classifieds??


----------



## Chuck BC (Apr 22, 2010)

I think its great idea,Id come check it out


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Phormium said:


> No one has replied to this but I think it's a great idea...too bad I won't be around for it (away on vacation) but maybe I can catch the next one. Sourcing frags seems to be so difficult--hard to find what I want especially in Zoas/Palys so a swap sounds good. My only concern would be that you can't see the polyps open but not sure how people would "package' them prior to swapping...


We will have a frag table set up with LEDs, circulation and filtration so people can put their frags in water to better display them


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Albert will be able to go into this a bit further but there are prizes to be won


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> We will have a frag table set up with LEDs, circulation and filtration so people can put their frags in water to better display them


im not a salty but seems like a really great way to make time for more beer consumption and such............


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes the date has been Changed to Saturday March 1st. Salty or not a salty, come out and have a beer and check out some eye candy and meet some other hobbiest! Cya all there!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

What time?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply.

Fun starts at noon and runs til whenever.


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

oooo how does this work? I just frag some coral and bring it to trade for other frags?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Animal-Chin said:


> oooo how does this work? I just frag some coral and bring it to trade for other frags?


Yes, have them properly bagged and IDed & priced.

Bring a couple coolers (one for yours, one for purchases).

Bring cash for beer, sushi & other frags.


----------



## akhilles (Nov 22, 2012)

great idea..prolly drop by after basketball as i live weelly weelly close... lol..
dont have any frags to trade but am i allowed to purchase?? :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

akhilles said:


> great idea..prolly drop by after basketball as i live weelly weelly close... lol..
> dont have any frags to trade but am i allowed to purchase?? :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


Hope so I'm not bringing any, but hoping to buy some, and I'm sure that's fine.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Can someone bring a sun coral and some blue/purple shrooms pretty please?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicole,

Sun corals are much harder to keep than Dendros. Google both and you will see. Of course Dendros are also much more expensive as a result and also because they are collected in Australia.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Can someone bring a sun coral and some blue/purple shrooms pretty please?


I have some blue/purple and some brilliant greens I could bring; unmounted $5 each


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the concern Anthony. Is there something I'm missing besides that it needs frequent feedings? 
I looked it up before and figured I could give it a shot since I already target feed all my corals and some select corals get fed every 2-3 days. I'll also be back to water changes once a week with a new system I have set up to make everything easier. 
I have dendros already but the colony is too small so I want something bigger without breaking the bank. But with that said, if anyone has a big dendro colony let me know.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Nicole said:


> Thanks for the concern Anthony. Is there something I'm missing besides that it needs frequent feedings?
> I looked it up before and figured I could give it a shot since I already target feed all my corals and some select corals get fed every 2-3 days. I'll also be back to water changes once a week with a new system I have set up to make everything easier.
> I have dendros already but the colony is too small so I want something bigger without breaking the bank. But with that said, if anyone has a big dendro colony let me know.


They are harder to train. They are also more prone to not opening if you miss a feeding or two. They're just sort of a crappy coral for 99% of people out there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dendros can go much longer without being directly fed. 

Suncorals have never survived long term for me and I feed A LOT. Each head of a sun coral must be individually targeted and they often stay closed up most of the time. My dendros are open and beautiful 90 percent of the time so much easier to target feed. Sun corals also prone to recede between the heads. I highly recommend you target feed your dendros more frequently and they will grow quite quickly IME.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the heads up. I have dendros that split heads but in terms of the skeleton part it takes a long time grow.


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey I couldn't make it but was this successfull? Any plans for future frag swaps?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It was MEGA successful. Albert, Thomas, Tyler & the owners of the lounge did a great job. Yes, they are planning to organize it a couple times a year probably. Not sure if same location, but having it at the sushi bar was a great idea.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> It was MEGA successful. Albert, Thomas, Tyler & the owners of the lounge did a great job. Yes, they are planning to organize it a couple times a year probably. Not sure if same location, but having it at the sushi bar was a great idea.


one plus on this it was awsome


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Will do it at Mezz as long as Derek keeps on letting us


----------

